# Help removing light rust



## shumate1819 (Jan 1, 2013)

What is the best way to remove light rust on the reciever of my Remington 742. Some light rust on the barrell as well Thanks>>


----------



## deadend (Jan 1, 2013)

Steel wool and oil.


----------



## fishtail (Jan 1, 2013)

A rag and oil. 
Wiping vigorously/repeatedly till the rust is diminished to your liking. Returning a few days later and then checking in the next few weeks to see if the blue flows and fixes the problem.
Anything more abrasive is going to take the bluing off and add to the problem.


----------



## bunnyhunter (Jan 1, 2013)

Aluminum foil & oil works great


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 1, 2013)

Use Steel Wool that has this rating on the package: 0000

Don't use anything coarser.  Also use a machine oil lube, not WD-40.  Rub lightly and it will remove any surface rust.  If it is down through the bluing and into the steel, you can reduce it but you won't get rid of it.  Some people rub it with a penny and oil.  But I don't think I would do that on the receiver, only on the barrel.


----------



## killerv (Jan 1, 2013)

000 steel wool and gun oil will get the job done.


----------



## tcward (Jan 2, 2013)

dawg2 said:


> Use Steel Wool that has this rating on the package: 0000
> 
> Don't use anything coarser.  Also use a machine oil lube, not WD-40.  Rub lightly and it will remove any surface rust.  If it is down through the bluing and into the steel, you can reduce it but you won't get rid of it.  Some people rub it with a penny and oil.  But I don't think I would do that on the receiver, only on the barrel.



This^


----------



## 8lughd (Jan 8, 2013)

Try flitz polish, used it on several of my guns.  Worked great for me.


----------



## Scotsman (Jan 9, 2013)

A long time ago, I used a graphite pencil lead on small rust spots. Just scratch off the spots with the pencil and then clean with a cloth and a light coat of oil.  Now, I almost always use 0000 steel wool.

The graphite pencil works and it is a neat thing to show your kids.


----------



## jmoser (Jan 10, 2013)

Soak with Kroil penetrating oil.

Then 0000 steel wool and oil

Touch up with Oxpho cold blue if needed.

Anyone with a gun needs a can of Kroil.
Also 0000 steel wool is the best emergency fire starter ever made!


----------



## 3weimies (Jan 17, 2013)

*cleaning rust*

I have used the "Big 45 Frontier " metal cleaner/polisher with good results.  Light pressure won't remove bluing.
frontiermetalcleaner.com


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 17, 2013)

jmoser said:


> Soak with Kroil penetrating oil.
> 
> Then 0000 steel wool and oil
> 
> ...



Very true.  It makes GREAT tinder even when wet.  But you only get one try, so setup your fire right the first time.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 17, 2013)

8lughd said:


> Try flitz polish, used it on several of my guns.  Worked great for me.



Flitz is good stuff.


----------



## triggerman770 (Jan 20, 2013)

*rust removal*

I use Ballistol in my shop. most of the time on light rust it'll wipe off with a rag.


----------



## fishfryer (Jan 20, 2013)

WD-40 and stainless steel scouring pad.


----------

